# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم ازمایشگاهی بهتره یا علوم تغذیه

## zamina

​سلام دوستانی که در رشته علوم تغذیه یا علوم ازمایشگاهی بودند بگند کدوم رشته بهتره از نظر درامد و از لحاظ کاری

----------


## Meti81

✉ جستارنامه ✉ محلی برای بحث پیرامون انتخاب رشته
آقا حسین علوم تغذیه خوندن

----------


## _POORYA_

*در رابطه با علوم آز:
حقوق طرح علوم آزمایشگاهی*

----------


## _Aramesh_

فکر میکنم علوم آزمایشگاه بازار کار بهتری داشته باشه

----------


## Nerd_Girl

من قبلا یه ترم علوم آزمایشگاهی خوندم و بعدا تغییر رشته دادم به علوم تغذیه و الان ترم آخرم
 ▪︎از نظر بازارکار بنظرم تغذیه بهتره ،  یه کارشناس تغذیه میتونه تو مطب ، بیمارستان یا مرکز بهداشت کار کنه بعضی سازمان های دولتی یا خصوصی هم کارشناس تغذیه استخدام میکنن ، قرارداد با باشگاه های ورزشی یا رژیم نویسی آنلاین هم یکی از فرصت های شغلیه ، اما این رشته چند تا مورد داره یکی اینکه تو ارشد از رشته های غیر مرتبط میشه وارد این رشته شد با اینکه چند ساله به این افراد شماره نظام و مجوز مطب تعلق نمیگیره اما این اتفاق باعث شده رقابت برای فارغ التحصیل های تغذیه سخت تر بشه ، از یه طرف برا ادامه تحصیل تو مقطع ارشد ظرفیت این رشته خیلی کمه هر سال نهایتا ۱۲۰ ، ۱۰۰ نفر میتونن از آزمون ارشد قبول بشن 
مورد دیگه وجود افرادیه که بیس تغذیه نیستن و فقط با چند ماه شرکت تو وبینار و کارگاه شروع به رژیم نویسی میکنن که اغلب غیر اصولی و پر عارضه اس ، نه تنها یه جورایی بازارکار رو اشباع میکنن بلکه باعث ایجاد دید اشتباه به این رشته میشن و واقعیت اینه که همیشه باید تو محل کارتون شاهد دسته گل این گروه باشین 
مشکلات صنفی دیگه ای مثل عدم قرار داد با بیمه و... هم وجود داره

▪︎اما علوم آزمایشگاهی :من این رشته رو دوست داشتم اما به خاطر بازارکار مبهمش از طرف خانواده تحت فشار قرار گرفتم و به اجبار انصراف دادم طوری که حتی الان هم دلم میخواد برگردم و علوم آزمایشگاهی رو ادامه بدم
تا جایی که میدونم باید منتظر آزمون استخدامی باشین یا اینکه توآزمایشگاه های خصوصی کار کنین ، باز یه مورد هست اینکه بیشتر آزمایشگاه ها به خاطر اینکه حقوق کمی بدن سعی میکنن تا جایی که ممکنه فارغ التحصیلای میکروبیولوژی رو استخدام کنن 
راجع به ادامه تحصیل و سایر فرصت های شغلی چیز زیادی نمیدونم بهتره با یه فارغ التحصیل علوم آزمایشگاهی صحبت کنین
اینا چیزایی که بود که تو این چند سال فهمیدم ممکنه میون حرفام اشتباه وجود داشته باشه ،باز بنظرم علاقه خودتون مهمتره

----------


## SINA_1384

> دددددد​دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید


سلام
علوم آزمایشگاهی بهتره و بازار کارش خوبه ولی اگه از این رشته قبول بشین نمی تونین آزمایشگاه خصوصی تأسیس کنید و باید توی یک آزمایشگاه کار کنید.

----------


## Meti81

> سلام
> علوم آزمایشگاهی بهتره و بازار کارش خوبه ولی اگه از این رشته قبول بشین نمی تونین آزمایشگاه خصوصی تأسیس کنید و باید توی یک آزمایشگاه کار کنید.


درصورتی که دکترای این رشته رو داشته باشن حق تاسیس آزمایشگاه رو دارن

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> درصورتی که دکترای این رشته رو داشته باشن حق تاسیس آزمایشگاه رو دارن


تا جایی که میدونم حتی اگه تا مقطع دکتری هم پیش برن نمیتونن به تنهایی آزمایشگاه تشخیص طبی تاسیس کنن ( میتونن فقط تو یه زمینه فعالیت کنن مثلا ژنتیک)
برای تاسیس آزمایشگاه تشخیص طبی باید چند تا دکتری تو زمینه های مختلف وجود داشته باشه مثل دکترای بیوشیمی ، ایمونولوژی ، هماتولوژی و....
البته پاتولوژیست ها به تنهایی میتونن آزمایشگاه تاسیس کنن

----------


## reza fff

> درصورتی که دکترای این رشته رو داشته باشن حق تاسیس آزمایشگاه رو دارن


مث اینکه تکی نمیدن و باید گروهی از دکترای این رشته باشه

----------


## Meti81

> مث اینکه تکی نمیدن و باید گروهی از دکترای این رشته باشه


آره دیگه 
اگه تکی بدن کی میره دیگه تخصص پاتولوژی بخونه

----------


## مالفیسنت

خودت باید پی اچ دی باشی
سه نفرم پیدا کنی پی اچ دی گرایش های اصلیشو داشته باشن
ی دکتر متخصص پاتولوژیست هم نیازه
---------------------------------------------
کلی سرمایه برای خرید وسایل و دستگاه /مجوز برای زمین آزمایشگاه
--------------------------------------------
چندسالی کار و تبلیغات برای جذب مشتری و رقات با مافیای این رشته

----------


## Rubiker

نمیدونم اینی که الان میخوان بنویسم به درد استارتر میخوره یا نه یا دیر شده، ولی می نویسم شاید به درد آیندگان خورد
من ارشد تغذیه م و مقایسم این شکلیه

*از نظر self working**:* تغذیه هم استخدامی داره و هم self working هست

*از نظر تعداد گرایش تو ارشد:* آزمایشگاه بیشتره

*از نظر در آمد در صورت استخدام:* هر دو مثل هم (اگه شیفت شب باشه، آزمایشگاه شاید اندکی بیشتر)
*تبصره:* تغذیه هم میتونه استخدام باشه هم خودش کار کنه واگه کارت بگیره خیلی درآمدت بیشتره

*از نظر شانس استخدام:* هر دو تقریبا برابر و هر دو کم 

*تو مقطع ارشد:* هر دو گرایش های غیر مرتبط کارشناسی می تونن شرکت کنند که برا هر دو بده
(ولی کسی که کارشناسیش این دو تا رشته نیست و تو ارشد میاد این رشته ها در کل اذیتش می کنن، مثلا کسایی که از رشته های غیر مرتبط میان ارشد تغذیه بهشون شماره نظام پ ت نمیدن)

*از نظر سختی قبولی تو مقطع ارشد:* هر دو سختن ولی یکسری گرایش های آزمایشگاه شاید سختره مثل هماتو و یکسری گرایش های آزمایشگاه راحته، تغذیه هم از نظر سختی قبولی تو ارشد جزو رشته های سخت محسوب میشه

*از نظر طرح نیروی انسانی:* آزمایشگاه طرحش اجباریه ولی تغذیه اختیاری، این ممکنه برای مقایسه مهاجرت به نفع تغذیه باشه

*از نظر استرس کمتر کاری:* تغذیه کمتره
*
در نهایت اگه پارتی داشته باشی هر دو خوبه*

----------

